# Domperidone



## khfunk (Nov 9, 2001)

Does anyone use this? I understand it is mixed by a compound pharmacist? It is a motility drug. What is that?Thanks


----------



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

I take it for nausea--it's supposed to speed up gastric emptying, I gather.It's not a miraculous cure for my nausea, but it doesn't cause the sleepiness Gravol (Dramamine in the US) does.I think physicians use it for cancer patients who are experiencing nausea, too.


----------



## khfunk (Nov 9, 2001)

Thanks Astrid:You saved me another chemistry experiment in my body.k


----------

